
Nudes Are Old News at Playboy - eplanit
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/business/media/nudes-are-old-news-at-playboy.html
======
danso
Before people complain, "What does this have to do with Hacker News?", read
the fourth paragraph:

> _Its executives admit that Playboy has been overtaken by the changes it
> pioneered. “That battle has been fought and won,” said Scott Flanders, the
> company’s chief executive. “You’re now one click away from every sex act
> imaginable for free. And so it’s just passé at this juncture.”_

Or, consider the alternative headline that the Times uses on the homepage:

> _Playboy to Drop Nudity as Internet Fills Demand_

